# 1984 Comanche



## AndyT60 (Jul 5, 2019)

I am the happy owner of a 1984 Autotrail Comanche on a Bedford CF2. I require a new habitation door - any ideas anyone?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Andy and welcome to the forum.

I think your post has got lost so I'm just giving it a bump.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you tried ringing Autotrail Andy, they can probably point you in the right direction. 
We have always found them very helpful.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You could try O'leary. Even if they don't have one then they might be able to point you in the right direction.

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp?function=search


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if he found one.


----------

